# What part of the shirt do you attach your hang tags to?



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got a tagging gun and I was testing it out. I use Next Level shirts and I had the neck labels removed and replaced with screen printed labels so I have no woven label to attach my hang tags to. The needle creates a somewhat noticeable hole so I want to hear if you guys have any suggestions on where to attach the hang tags to in my case.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I use a lot of NL tees as well, what we do is put the needle between the stitching in the back collar and the shirt. Almost like your sticking the needle underneath the collar. This works well. Nothing will be perfect, but it's in a pretty good location.


----------



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

gruntstyle said:


> I use a lot of NL tees as well, what we do is put the needle between the stitching in the back collar and the shirt. Almost like your sticking the needle underneath the collar. This works well. Nothing will be perfect, but it's in a pretty good location.


I tried this and while it looks good from the inside of the collar since you can't really see the needle hole, the backside leaves a pretty obvious tear. I think the only way to use a tagging gun is on a label and not on the shirt itself. The hole ends up looking like a tear.


----------



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

What about under the sleeve in the stitch? Ive seen some major companies do that.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

@BLieve, we've sold over 25,000 shirts in the past two years like this and have never had a complaint or even a mention of it. I think customers expect some sort of whole that is so tiny you'll never see it once torn. We offer an exchange on any shirt at any time and never got a shirt back for this reason.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Between the layers on a hem (sleeve or waist) puncture would thus be limited to the inside of the shirt. Just a thought.


----------



## ajay182 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm also facing this problem right now. Not sure what to do!


----------



## hayzedco (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you thought about using mini safety pins to secure hang tags? The needle should be thin enough to not leave a hole (hopefully) and personally I think hang tags look much nicer with string rather than plastic! Just an idea


----------



## ajay182 (Jan 30, 2013)

That's the leading option for me right now, but as you say, it's a bit hopeful whether it will leave a hole. Might have to test it first.


----------



## shebiker (Jul 18, 2011)

BLieve said:


> Just got a tagging gun and I was testing it out. I use Next Level shirts and I had the neck labels removed and replaced with screen printed labels so I have no woven label to attach my hang tags to. The needle creates a somewhat noticeable hole so I want to hear if you guys have any suggestions on where to attach the hang tags to in my case.



I tag on the back collar. Because it's ribbed, you don't see the needle hole when removed.

See image: [media]http://www.kisxena.com/sb_tag2.jpg[/media]


----------

